# What’s up with this HUGE BELL on a recent 1899 Iver Johnson Roadster find



## Handyman (May 13, 2018)

I recently was fortunate enough to locate and acquire this 1899 Iver Johnson Mens Roadster that I am 110% sure has been resting untouched for decades in a Maine attic.  I’ll post more about this find (and its mate) soon.  However, the thing that I find kind of interesting is the huge bell that is attached to the seat stays.  I believe this was made for a bicycle because it has dedicated hardware to mount it to the stays, and a very interesting  and unique “guide” that mounts on the seat tube for a piece of wire or string that when pulled, operates the bell.  Has anyone ever seen anything like this??  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Robertriley (May 13, 2018)

I love that bell!  Too cool


----------



## mongeese (May 13, 2018)

Brass doorbell


----------



## bikewhorder (May 13, 2018)

Geez, If you're gunna pick stuff outta my back yard you could at least stop in and say Hi before you leave.


----------



## removed (May 13, 2018)

Handyman said:


> I recently was fortunate enough to locate and acquire this 1899 Iver Johnson Mens Roadster that I am 110% sure has been resting untouched for decades in a Maine attic.  I’ll post more about this find (and its mate) soon.  However, the thing that I find kind of interesting is the huge bell that is attached to the seat stays.  I believe this was made for a bicycle because it has dedicated hardware to mount it to the stays, and a very interesting  and unique “guide” that mounts on the seat tube for a piece of wire or string that when pulled, operates the bell.  Has anyone ever seen anything like this??  Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> Could that be a "ring" bell. Bare knuckle era???
> 
> View attachment 806521 View attachment 806522 View attachment 806523 View attachment 806524 View attachment 806525 View attachment 806526 View attachment 806527


----------



## Handyman (May 13, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Geez, If you're gunna pick stuff outta my back yard you could at least stop in and say Hi before you leave.




Ha, Ha.........................Hi Chris, don't know how you missed these..........they probably *were *in your backyard !!  I got a tip on these from a couple moving from a historic house on "Davis Island", Maine. There's a very interesting story that goes with these bikes and I'll get it together soon and post it.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (May 13, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Brass doorbell




Hi mongeese, Do you think this was originally a house bell? The two things that make me think it was manufactured for a bike is the hardware that attaches it to the seat stays..................it's very similar to the way a rear carrier attaches, and that special piece that attaches to the seat tube to guide a wire.  Not sure myself but hope to find some definite answers here.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bikewhorder (May 13, 2018)

Handyman said:


> Ha, Ha.........................Hi Chris, don't know how you missed these..........they probably *were *in your backyard !!  I got a tip on these from a couple moving from a historic house on "Davis Island", Maine. There's a very interesting story that goes with these bikes and I'll get it together soon and post it.  Pete in Fitchburg




Damn, that's less than 20 miles away.  What do you mean "these bikes?" I'm only seeing one. I think I've seen that bell on a Copake Pierce before. Is  it possible it was a thing for Velodrome racing? Like a "pace car" bike?


----------



## Handyman (May 13, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Damn, that's less than 20 miles away.  What do you mean "these bikes?" I'm only seeing one. I think I've seen that bell on a Copake Pierce before. Is  it possible it was a thing for Velodrome racing? Like a "pace car" bike?




Hi Chris, There was a Mens and a Ladies set of 1899 Ivers that I was able to buy.  Pete inFitchburg


----------



## Ed Minas (May 13, 2018)

What a great find.  Thanks for sharing it.  I  agree the hardware the attaches to the seat post for the control string/cable makes me think it was original to bike.


----------



## Handyman (May 13, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Damn, that's less than 20 miles away.  What do you mean "these bikes?" I'm only seeing one. I think I've seen that bell on a Copake Pierce before. Is  it possible it was a thing for Velodrome racing? Like a "pace car" bike?




Darn it all Chris, I have to hand it to you !!  I went to the Copake Auction site and searched for "Pierce" bicycles, and there it was in the 2017 auction.  In the Copake auction description it also says, "Note very rare lap gong bell mounted on rear of frame".  Also, according to the description, this is a 1904 Model 121 Pierce.  Here are the pics.  It is absolutely the identical bell !!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 13, 2018)

Handyman said:


> Darn it all Chris, I have to hand it to you !!  I went to the Copake Auction site and searched for "Pierce" bicycles, and there it was in the 2017 auction.  In the Copake auction description it also says, "Note very rare lap gong bell mounted on rear of frame".  Also, according to the description, this is a 1904 Model 121 Pierce.  Here are the pics.  It is absolutely the identical bell !!View attachment 806733 View attachment 806734 View attachment 806735 View attachment 806737




I may not be able to remember the laundry I needed to put in the dryer several days ago but I never forget a bike.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 14, 2018)

That PIERCE Belongs to a CABER!!!


----------



## Handyman (May 14, 2018)

I was asked to post a pic of the inside works of the bell so here it is...........................Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Rhcap (May 14, 2018)

Yes, I purchased the Pierce mentioned in this string at the Copake auction and did a thorough cleaning and repair. It's in very nice original condition.


----------



## Handyman (May 14, 2018)

Rhcap said:


> Yes, I purchased the Pierce mentioned in this string at the Copake auction and did a thorough cleaning and repair. It's in very nice original condition.



Hi Rhcap, Great looking Pierce racer you have there!!  Does the bell on the rear of your bike have any manufacturer markings on it or any other info on it??  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ZE52414 (May 14, 2018)

Awesome find Pete!


----------



## Rhcap (May 14, 2018)

No markings or lettering on the bell.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 17, 2018)

The bell could have been made by Arcade Toy & Hardware Company.This company did make all types of cast iron hardware and bells, before producing toys....


----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2018)

I think they were lap bells? One of the pierce cabe members has one ( Other than above )...

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pierce-bicycle-serial-numbers.71746/

Post no 11


----------



## bicyclerNY (May 17, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> The bell could have been made by Arcade Toy & Hardware Company.This company did make all types of cast iron hardware and bells, before producing toys....View attachment 808840


----------



## bicyclerNY (May 17, 2018)

It is a Clear the Road Alarm. Here is a ad from a 1920's Hub Catalog


----------



## Handyman (May 17, 2018)

bicyclerNY said:


> It is a Clear the Road Alarm. Here is a ad from a 1920's Hub Catalog
> View attachment 808929




WOW!!  I can not believe you have actually solved this mystery totally bicyclerNY !!  Not only is the pic you posted the exact bell, but the small "cord attachment" piece is also still on the bike.  Absolutely incredible.  In the catalog you have is any manufacturer noted?  Thanks so much for your post.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bicyclerNY (May 17, 2018)

They are listed in Hub Catalog from 1918 through 1925, the list is the same without any indication of the manufacture.


----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2018)

Very Cool.... so does that make it just a regular bell or was it used as a lap bell as suggested by another cabe member who has one?


----------



## Handyman (May 18, 2018)

filmonger said:


> Very Cool.... so does that make it just a regular bell or was it used as a lap bell as suggested by another cabe member who has one?




Hi filmonger,
Speaking only for myself, I doubt if the bell on my bike was ever used as a "lap" bell as I know the history of the bike and where it spent its life, and its life was spent on an island in Maine. It was probably bought and installed by the owner for a reason that had absolutely nothing to do with velodrome racing.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2018)

Cool - Great to have some background. Regular ( Loud - I assume ) Bell it is!! Isn't the cabe great - Love it.


----------

